# Looking for Philips LED wake-up light teardown, power LEDs mount design



## electricoomph (Jan 4, 2017)

Hey all! I'm technically not new here but for some reason I can no longer log in to my old forum account from 3 years ago.

Anyway, I'm working on an automated room lighting system similar to the Philips Hue product line and so far already have LED strips and spot lights with single 3W RGB power LEDs running.
What I also want to add is a remote controlled wake-up light just like those from Philips. My sister got one for Christmas. I saw it was damn bright and realized that strips or single 3W LEDs won't be able to cut it.


Now I'm curious how Philips built their lamps, especially the layout and installation of their LED emitters inside to create bright uniform directional lighting (e.g. as in their models HF3531 or HF3520) and how they handle heat dissipation. Unfortunately, I was unable to find any actual teardowns and technical reviews on the net like they exist for other products such as smart bulbs. Does anyone know if any such resources exist? Maybe just about general design of high power LED emitters?


My current plan is to just throw like 5 to 6 3Watt RGB LEDs onto a 10x10cm aluminium PCB, with some mounting holes for a big heat sink. Then I need to look for a decent-looking directional (since all LEDs are pointing the same direction) housing and that also manages to diffuse and mix the RGB lights nicely. The control circuit will be a copy and paste job from my other drivers. I'd control the LEDs in two groups to allow for accentuated colours (like red with a touch of yellow, or white with blue).
I still need to make proper calculations for sufficient heat dissipation and make sure that the LEDs will be bright enough. I'm also considering adding RGBW or pure white LEDs for better colour reproduction.


Does anyone have any insights, tips or suggestions for the LED emitter and maybe what I could use as a nice fixture? I for instance kinda like the Ikea Sinnerlig lamp, but placing the emitters flat on the ground probably won't provide a very good light distribution (mostly just shining at the ceiling) with a hot spot at the bottom -- or maybe it'll be bright enough that it won't even matter?

This project is still in its early stage, so I appreciate any thoughts!


----------



## electricoomph (Jan 5, 2017)

Here is my current ghetto smart light setup. The two lamps on the right are a single 3W RGB LED each. You can see that individually, they'd be inadequate to make a proper sunrise, even on full brightness (I dimmed them to take this photo).


----------

